
Show HN: Entrylog – A Simple Way to Collect and Showcase New Features - Matthijss
http://Entrylog.io
======
Matthijss
Hello everybody!

Are you wasting time building a public changelog and roadmap with features
that don’t work? Entrylog is here for you! Entrylog offers a beautifully
designed changelog and roadmap where users can submit and discuss features.

We see that many companies spend a lot of time and effort creating a solution
for collecting user feedback. In almost all cases, time is spent on creating
features that don't work. We created Entrylog to solve these issues!
Implementing and collecting user feedback ensures a huge increase in user
engagement. This way you retain many customers.

If you have any questions let me know!

